# This is a Question Not About Growing or Smoking



## Cowboy (Dec 12, 2009)

This is a question I have never asked in a forum before, but by the nature of the subject here I need to ask.   
  How many Military Veterans are members of this forum.
  And I am not asking for just the U.S. veterans, I would like to know worldwide.

  The reason I ask is because my smoking links back to my time in service. I had some bad stuff happen that left me with P.T.S.D, Post Traumatic Stress Disorder.
  That means that I am crazy, but for the most part, a safe crazy. I also have a compromised immune system from Agent Orange.

  O.K. Ill start off
  United States Marine Corps.
  March 1965 to March 1969, I was 17 when I joined.
  Time severed in Vietnam
    October 1965 to January 1967. In what was called I Corps, We had the country divided into 5 sections, I Corps was the farthest north in South Vietnam.
I landed in Da Nang spent some time first in Chu Lai then Phu Bai, and the last stop and where I was for most of the time was called, Dong Ha. But I did not see much of the town because I was in the bush most of the time.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 12, 2009)

I was never in the service but want to THANK YOU for your time spent servering. :48:


----------



## tcbud (Dec 12, 2009)

I will thank you also for serving.

I am married to a vet.  Same Police Action.  He is a lucky lucky man to have gotten out whole.


----------



## Locked (Dec 12, 2009)

USAF 1986-1990...joined right out of high school at age 17...was stationed at Kadena Air Base in Okinawa Japan...had some of the best times of my life there and the Air Force gve me the early structure and discipline that has helped me throughout my life....


----------



## Cowboy (Dec 12, 2009)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> USAF 1986-1990...joined right out of high school at age 17...was stationed at Kadena Air Base in Okinawa Japan...had some of the best times of my life there and the Air Force gve me the early structure and discipline that has helped me throughout my life....



Kadena Air Base in Okinawa Japan, been there done that and also good times, Camp Hansen Okinawa Japan, Sept to Oct, 1965. Recon training.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 12, 2009)

US Army Airborne/Airasault Infantry I was in the first mess in Iraq in the early 90's, and also had a beautiful little visit to Mogadishu Somolia, East Africa, for those who never heard of it.  Like vietnam, our gov.t never declaired war in Africa, but there was plenty of killing going on, and be shot at by children not wearing uniforms.  I to suffer from PTSD, uncle sam sends me a comensation of 124 bucks a month for loosing my sanity, and my hearing...aint that sweet of him.  Oh well I guess it's better than nothing...oh yeah and I love the visits to the VA....I hope ya'll can sense my sarcasm!  I love my country, and the people that are in it, but don't trust the ones in charge!


----------



## Cowboy (Dec 12, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> I will thank you also for serving.
> 
> I am married to a vet.  Same Police Action.  He is a lucky lucky man to have gotten out whole.[/quote
> 
> ...


----------



## Cowboy (Dec 12, 2009)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> US Army Airborne/Airasault Infantry I was in the first mess in Iraq in the early 90's, and also had a beautiful little visit to Mogadishu Somolia, East Africa, for those who never heard of it.  Like vietnam, our gov.t never declaired war in Africa, but there was plenty of killing going on, and be shot at by children not wearing uniforms.  I to suffer from PTSD, uncle sam sends me a comensation of 124 bucks a month for loosing my sanity, and my hearing...aint that sweet of him.  Oh well I guess it's better than nothing...oh yeah and I love the visits to the VA....I hope ya'll can sense my sarcasm!  I love my country, and the people that are in it, but don't trust the ones in charge![/quote
> 
> I never figured out how being shoot at ain't a war. I have alot of the same feeling you do legalize
> Airborne/Airasault Infantry, a lot of similar training.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 12, 2009)

:ciao:   USMC..1987--1992


Desert Storm..:lama:


:48:


----------



## Cowboy (Dec 12, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao:   USMC..1987--1992
> 
> 
> Desert Storm..:lama:
> ...



:48:SEMPER FI BROTHER :48:


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 12, 2009)

I was going into the Marines, but my older brother was an officer in the corp, went through OCS, and I had visions of him breathing down my back...lol  also the idea of being on a boat in the middle of the ocean kind of scares me...but jumping out of a perfectly good airplane excited me...go figure.. so maybe I was a little screwed up  before the service to...lol


----------



## cubby (Dec 13, 2009)

80-87  U.S. Army/ Rangers, Ft. Lewis Wa.


----------



## wmmeyer (Dec 13, 2009)

USAF 1967-1976.  For those of you that went to Kadena, you probably saw the "Habu" while in the area.  That's the project I worked on, and you'll understand I can't say too much about it.

During those days, I smoked a lot of weed, for 'recreational' purposes, and did a lot of other wild and crazy things.  After the service, jobs, careers, parenthood, etc, made me want to quit weed and booze, and tried my best to be a respectable citizen.  Spent about the next 25 years or so doing that.

The past couple of years I've had a lot of problems, both of a medical as well as a psychological nature.  I enrolled in the VA health care system, and spent a lot of time in the Green Team clinic (Behavioral Health, for the non-vets).  The shrinks and I spent a long time going thru a lot of drugs that I had some bad experiences with.  About a year ago, I gave up on the drugs/docs thing and started smoking weed again, this time for the medicinal value (still enjoying the recreational value too, though).  

My wife and the psychologist tell me I still have a few peculiar behavior characteristics, but I feel so much better that I don't care.  Anyway, its been a long, strange trip, and I think I'm finally on the right track.  The wife and I just vaped an early sample off my current grow, and there's some very nice medicinal value there.  A little more couch-lock than the last crop, but still a very nice trippy high.  Its all good.


----------



## DonJones (Dec 13, 2009)

USAF, July 1973 - July 1980 (7 yrs 11 days 2.5 hrs --yes children weren't those days fun?)  Like legalize_freedom I was a little messed up before joining up., from having been raised in cultlike fundamentalist church and discovering how badly I had been mislead.  Went hog wild in a frenzy of trying to make up the things I had missed out on.   Then got married, had a child and enlisted just to have a job -- wrong reason, wrong age, wrong marital status, wrong parental status and *definitely wrong attitude towards relationship of military to me and vice versus.*

Only permanent duty assignment Fairchild AFB,WA, Strategic Air Command.  Survival skill learned -- the ability to report to the shop Chief, and scan a single spaced type 3written page upside down to figure out why I was there.

Towards end of enlistment the jeeps that worked for me would meet me at the door with "Well Don,what are they going to do to screw with you today?"  All the result of an alcoholic E-9 whose philosophy is summed up very neatly in a statement he made to me once "Sgt. Jones, If the Air Force had wanted you to have a family, they would have issued it." met by my attitude in my response "Chief, IF my wife had wanted me to have an ID card, SHE would have issued it!"  *Two mutually and totally incompatible philosophies held by two mutually stubborn men who were incapable of compromising.*

AS the warden in "Cool hand Luke so wonderfully understated "What we have here is a failure to communicate."  

The Chief died thinking he won because he got rid of me 1yr, 11 days, 2,5 hrs into my second 6 year tour [/B]but I know I won because I got tired of screwing with him and the "system" and manipulated it to get discharged with an Honorable even if I had a bad reenlistment code -- yeah whoopee, I was to old to reenlist even if I had wanted to and would have went on welfare before I reenlisted PLUS I kept a $12,000 reenlistment bonus for only serving 1yr 11 days 2.5 hrs of a 6 year enlistment.

Bitter, not really anymore, just sad that the lifers can NOT fathom much less believe or accept the idea, that making E-5 and becoming part of "management" could make an E-4 decide to change his behavior.  Had arranged a "foreign exchange phone number" so the base could call me at local rates, would have cost me approx $120/month in 1980 and made the decision that I was now management/lifer whether I wanted to be or not once I had a line number for Staff in spite of the Chief's campaign to prevent my reenlistment and to block my promotion, then found a non-appealable loop hole to remove my line number So it finally soaked in that the Chief was retiring at Fairchild and I wasn't willing to give up my home and friends to ship to another base so, manipulate the CO for my purposes just like the 
Chief had for his purpose of blocking my promotion after fighting unsuccessfully for years to discharge me via administrative hearing discharge for conduct unbecoming and to block my reenlistment.  To make a long story short, 3 days after I gave up and decided to bail, we had temporary ID cards and less than 20 days I was a not so civil civilian.

Enough, you all have a great day, good smoking and a MERRY CHRISTMAS and  HAPPY NEW YEAR.  May next year be a better year for you than thise one, regardless of how good this year MIGHT have been.


----------



## DonJones (Dec 13, 2009)

wmmeyer,

What variety for the couch-lock & trippie high?

When I tried to go to the Green Team, after claiming Alzheimers,  they told me my behavior problems and memory loss were insignificant and that I actually scored way above average for my age group.  Boy, there must be a lot of very forgetful 61 year olds around. 

Good smoking.


----------



## wmmeyer (Dec 13, 2009)

DonJones said:
			
		

> wmmeyer,
> 
> What variety for the couch-lock & trippie high?
> 
> ...


 
I don't know the variety.  My girlie is the result of a bagseed that I started to develope my growing techniques.  I liked the crop so well, that I've just been re-vegging her, and that one plant is the only one I've grown so far.  All I can tell you is, by looking at her leaves, she's a sativa/indica cross.  The taste has a very definite lemon meringue flavor plus a very definite skunk taste.  

Dealing with the VA is a trip, for sure.  I scored flying colors on the neuro-psych test, too.  But I flunked out on a few other tests, so they're still trying to find a slot to plug me into.  From the results I've seen, I'm better off without their help.  I enjoy going up there to mess with them, but I'm completely off all their drugs, and doing well on my own.  

I had a guy told me one time that the only way to get recognised by the Green Team, was to throw a chair thru a window, jump up on the doc's desk, and piss on his head.  But then one day I wondered back to the thorazine ward and watched some of the patients thru the window for awhile.  No thanks, I'll stick with my home-grown meds.


----------



## DonJones (Dec 13, 2009)

wmmeyer,

Amen to the home-grown meds thing.  I must admit that the VA ER here in Spokane sure beats going to the "public for profit" ERs.  Also, their Urology and vision clinics have done real well by me. 

I'm having trouble getting a different primary care provider so I just go to the ER for everything.

Amen to the bag seed plants.  I'm got a purple something variety that came from an accidental windborn purple something pollination of a friend's outdoor grow that I'm trying to start if i can ever get controlling the temps in my cloning/seeding area straightened out.  I bought a seedling mat yesterday and this morning all of the clones and the one sprouted seed are just wilted badly.  The temperature of the medium is now holding steady at 84F (a little higher than I like, but usable).  I watered them again and am going to give them a day or 2 to see if they come back.  My medium temperatures were swinging from the lower 60s to the high 90s and maybe they just gave up, before I got the mat under them.

Good smoking.


----------



## degenerative_disc (Dec 14, 2009)

Service?
Yep been there done that
but not at liberty to discuss it, lets just say its not a grey area but more black then anything and 14 years of it has taken its toll. Cheers to all who have served and done their part.

God Bless

Cheers!


----------



## Hick (Dec 14, 2009)

My deepest thanks to ALL of you!


----------



## Super Skunk (Dec 14, 2009)

1992- 1996 USN , Desert storm. Then some terrible hangovers all over the Med. sea. Got married in the Ukrane, don't remember to much of that night, but the vodka was awesome!


----------



## painterdude (Dec 14, 2009)

USAF 1960-1969......went to SEA in April 1965 and came home in April 1966.....found out the wifey was having an affair with a 17 year old kid but I lied to her about all the BJ's I got in Thailand....never smoked any Thai weed because I was a dumb white kid who loved alcohol.....Air Force sent me to Florida in 1966 and I was introduced to SAC's attitude about CUBA which was BLOW it off the map....discovered drugs and a new attitude which included listening to some great musicians of the 1960's....fell in love with ACID mixed with some pharmaceuticals that we would steal from the doctor's desks.....rectal heroin suppositories were my favorite....I was a SSgt and worked for the Squadron Commander and First Sergeant in the Orderly Room.....they never knew I was stoned most of the time.....weed came from the islands in the Caribbean....went to a Door's concert where Jim Morrison got arrested for screwing his guitar on stage....my hippie outfit consisted of a stupid shirt and a pair of very wide bell bottoms...I also had someone try to block my last re-enlistment, A full colonel from the pentagon.....he was a true butt-head with lots of power....but I still managed to re-up....and then they kicked me out of the service on a medical discharge, lots of pre-existing personality disorders which the government is not liable for....but I did get an Honorable and eventually filed a claim with the VA for disability in the late 1980's.....13 years later, two appeals, and a great lawyer, I finally was declared Permanent and Totally Disabled and received a 100% disability for Bi-Polar Disorder that was considered service connected and exacerbated by my participation in a secret test program to design a seat for the space capsule Mercury to land in the desert instead of in the ocean....have mixed feelings about the VA health care system ever since my Psychiatrist went nuts and was medically retired....I only smoke weed when I feel like getting stoned alone and have no need to leave the property....I did 12 years in group therapy with Vietnam vets who were all PTSD patients, most of them were Marines, a couple were Army Rangers and one was an insane Chief Petty Officer who hated the Chinese....I was in the Medical Corps, mostly administrative duties, so I couldn't relate to their trauma stories other than wondering where their courage came from....I am glad that I survived the military and do not encourage anyone to join.....but I want to thank everyone for their time served.....and that they survived...Pdude E-5 with five years in grade and always wanted the next stripe


----------



## The Effen Gee (Dec 15, 2009)

United States Naval Construction Battallion One, Alpha Company.

First fire team, 50cal gunner. M203, M60, 240 Gulf, M16A4 E-3, M9, At-4, Mk-19, Moarter Teams.

Forward patrol and recon pointman.

Hummer and Heavy Chassis Mechanic, Ambulance driver, Drill operator, Equipment tester.

Tours:

Kosovo
Afghanistan (briefley)
Australia (3 month multi-force training involving british, german, canadian and australian forces not one year before the iraq war broke out. Interesting. Spent 2.5 months in the bush, braving the most deadly wildlife imaginable)
Guam (7 months. Civil service, paving, security, quarrying, Training)
Mississippi (Homeport. I consider this being in another country. Training, School)
Spain (vacation after Kosovo. Security, Training, School)
Italy (Training)
Germany (Beer)

I was a e-1 joining, left just before takng my e-5 exam.

I don't want to get into too many details, but I spent a great deal of my time training, and getting everything I could out of the service. 

I left because I need to think for myself and do not agree with current policy and direction of the us millitary.

Plus, people in for the most part are kinda dumb. At least in my time and place.

Working with a whole lot of construction workers who are trained to build and kill.

Hoorah.

First and the finest for life.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 15, 2009)

I said it once and will say it again
THANK YOU ALL


----------



## The Effen Gee (Dec 15, 2009)

...all Chief Petty Officers are insane.


----------



## painterdude (Dec 15, 2009)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> ...all Chief Petty Officers are insane.



Right on Effen Gee......when I was in Florida we had a doctor who would rent a small plane, drop acid and fly upside down along the Miami coast line

We also had another doctor who was assigned to be Nixon's personal physician (Nixon liked to hang out with some friends in Key Biscayne)

Soooooooo, the secret service gave him a visit.....asked him why he shaved his head, asked him why he had a pet python from Vietnam......and asked him why he carried a 45.....he told them, 'I've always shaved my head' and 'the python is my friend and it's fun feeding him rats' and about the 45 he said, 'Your MP's are armed with automatic weapons and they are dumb as rocks and probably educated thru the 10th grade, I have THREE medical degrees, worked in Chicago, and always carried a 45'

They OK'd him for Nixon's physician, but when he went AWOL in Las Vegas he lost his job......


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Dec 15, 2009)

sirens going off... live link....change TT to XX...simple $


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 15, 2009)

the memories of our servicemen and duties performed in the american spirit of freedom reinforce the theory that even through crappy times and doubts of moral integrity...we still rock...thanks to all ...


----------



## homegrownhomer (Dec 15, 2009)

not in the armed forces but my father was and wanted to say thanks to everyone doing the same jobs he did.
<3Dad.Hero<3


----------



## Cowboy (Dec 30, 2009)

Thank you everyone for responding, it means a lot to me to know that you are out there. It wasn't until 1980 before I would talk to other Vets.
Found this a while back, it has stuck with me ever since.

hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9q9SadjmBzQ


----------



## DynaGlideGuy (Dec 31, 2009)

"I can Neither Confirm Nor Deny" my Military Service" j/k

1981-1985 USNavy

Thanks to all the other Vets and their families

Jambo
"P"


----------

